
Ask HN: Symantec VIP 2FA ( Alternatives? Backups?) - notyourday
I now have three (3) services that use Symantec VIP for 2FA.<p>Unlike the usual OTP, services using Symantec OTP are bootstrapped by using the ID of a phone generated by the Symantec VIP app. That ID supposedly is unique per device. A user furnishes that unique ID via some means to the service using Symantec VIP for 2FA.<p>The login flow with 2FA enabled matches the flow with the other OTP software.<p>It seems there&#x27;s no way to backup Symantec VIP data which means that it is linked to a single device. Two of the three services using it for 2FA upon suggested that should a user lose device used to do 2FA then a user should simply call CS and add request to link the account to a code generated by a new 2FA device(!).
======
lmcnearney
I used this Python library to create a TOTP for my bank’s Symantec VIP login:

[https://github.com/dlenski/python-
vipaccess](https://github.com/dlenski/python-vipaccess)

I then can store it in my 1Password which provides the new code every 30
seconds.

